# Trolls everywhere



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

What’s the deal with this website? Are we becoming a troll magnet? I count at least 3 active here the last couple of days.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> What's the deal with this website? Are we becoming a troll magnet? I count at least 3 active here the last couple of days.


Yes, this forum is a troll magnet, and Ridin With Biden is one of them. He came here to stink things up.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Let the trolls come, it gives us something to play with. There is plenty of good people here to call them out, they then disappear.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Roll with the trolls it happens. And it can be fun.


----------



## Ridin with biden (Nov 25, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> Yes, this forum is a troll magnet, and Ridin With Biden is one of them. He came here to stink things up.


Hey I resemble that remark!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I have noticed this as well. Careful reading of the posts continues to make me think that at least some of them are disgruntled or just weird members making new accounts to cause trouble. The "trolls" seem to know very specific buttons to push, instead of just generalized ones. Either way, some folks need some ass-whuppings . (and before whoever is pretending to be RWB responds, yes, we know you are gay, yes we understand that means you would enjoy whippings of your ass, and yes, we are not really highly amused by your parody, so no need to post anything about jorge and a cat-o-nine-tails).


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sometimes bridges (trolls live under bridges) have to be blown up. Sometimes when the pests are too annoying all that's needed is a large can of Raid.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

This is not the only site where people are joining and go straight to political threads.. I have been on about 5 so far.. Its blatantly obvious they are joining to minimize the election results.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ridin with biden said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, this forum is a troll magnet, and Ridin With Biden is one of them. He came here to stink things up.
> ...


This one is persistent, and its stink is strong.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

I don't mind troll posts. They remind me why I'm a conservative in the first place and coming up with logical responses keeps my mind sharp.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Annie

Time to get your gun and clean up some real messes!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well its hard to help drag godless hate filled and guilt ridden liberal Biden Supporters back from the flames..if they aint around. Hard to collect any Heavenly Rewards like that. Come let us reason together as some famous person said one time.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I run a site on groups.io for my class of sailboat. Not a lot of members since only 57 or so boats were manufactured but it’s also popular for some blue water sailors, etc. 

We were getting spammed and a few trolls so we went to an approval system. They have to request membership and in doing so tell us something about themselves. Eliminated the problem right away.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah but.... 

sometimes its fun to have a rodent around to blow off some steam on. It keeps normal people sane.

Administration here will pull the plug when they figure Y'all have had enough fun with the rodents.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I mostly ignore them since they are only so much sheep shit. These past few haven't really been all that entertaining or original. There just feeling giddy because they think they have won something. They don't realize the real fight has not yet begun and have no clue where they are in the grand scheme of things. There sheep after all.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> What's the deal with this website? Are we becoming a troll magnet? I count at least 3 active here the last couple of days.


Haha, trolls make us laugh, one recently accused me of trolling up MY OWN THREAD..


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eyeball, you are one of the three!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is a liberal thing. just like the rioters they are organized and have a plan.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

MisterMills357 said:


> This one is persistent, and its stink is strong.


Yes the stink is strong, and coming all the from his Mommy's basement.


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

The trolls are not the issue. The fact that they have been left to troll is the issue.

If these accounts are trolls, then why are they still here? 

Has this forum gone unmoderated or something (serious question, I'm not here much)?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

esmok said:


> The trolls are not the issue. The fact that they have been left to troll is the issue.
> 
> If these accounts are trolls, then why are they still here?
> 
> Has this forum gone unmoderated or something (serious question, I'm not here much)?


Moderators? When the eff did we get moderators? :vs_whistle:


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

I will admit to trolling one person "Mad Trapper", he set himself up with how he is treating others out here and his infinite knowledge of wisdom and experience, he pretty well set the ball in motion I just kicked it down the hill. :vs_laugh:
Few others got trolled on accident my apologies to those who did, but he had it coming and it was perfect timing. Now lets see if anyone can figure out where I did it.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Moderators? When the eff did we get moderators? :vs_whistle:


So are you saying the title of "moderator" that I see some users having in this forum is just a illusion?

I guarantee you I could make one post in this forum that would make at least one moderator ban me within 24 hours. But I won't because I have been banned from many places in the past 5 months for speaking my mind and the truth that and I'm just all banned-out.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

esmok said:


> The trolls are not the issue. The fact that they have been left to troll is the issue.
> If these accounts are trolls, then why are they still here?
> Has this forum gone unmoderated or something (serious question, I'm not here much)?


If the trolls are pals of the moderators they've got a free hand to say what they like..


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Eyeball said:


> If the trolls are pals of the moderators they've got a free hand to say what they like..


Are you suggesting I associate with trolls?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

Eyeball said:


> If the trolls are pals of the moderators they've got a free hand to say what they like..


Doubt it.

There is something I can guarantee you one of these such protected trolls can post that, at the very least, will get the post deleted. Also quite possibly get the whole site shut down by the hosting provider if reported to one of 2 (or both) certain "hate watch" groups. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

@Sasquatch - love your sig. Fear of death is the one weakness of westerners that brings the western world to it's knees.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Are you suggesting I associate with trolls?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


if the bridge fits......


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> Are you suggesting I associate with trolls?


No mate, I've hardly heard of you, take it as a compliment because it means you're not one of those bossy loud mods who mess up other forums..

PS- I'm currently a mod myself at M4T and have also been one at other assorted forums over the years under my screenname 'PoorOldSpike'-


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

esmok said:


> ..Fear of death is the one weakness of westerners that brings the western world to it's knees.


Speak for yourself mate, my only fear is women..
As regards death, I go with Sgt Barnes philosophy, namely we've all...


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

If I were afraid of death, I would not mention it as a weakness. Not guilty of that crime against my people.

I'm also not afraid of women. I am, to a degree, afraid of the power of the Bolshevik which controls the western female mind as I and my people are prime targets of their agenda.


----------



## danben (Mar 23, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Sometimes bridges (trolls live under bridges) have to be blown up. Sometimes when the pests are too annoying all that's needed is a large can of Raid.


Did you notice that the can of Raid says no lingering chemical odor but below that it says "Orange Breeze Scent?"


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

danben said:


> Did you notice that the can of Raid says no lingering chemical odor but below that it says "Orange Breeze Scent?"


That just means the orange scent won't linger.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

esmok said:


> ..I am, to a degree, afraid of the power of the Bolshevik which controls the western female mind as I and my people are prime targets of their agenda.


Who are "your people" mate, and are the Bolsheviks russians or what?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

esmok said:


> If I were afraid of death, I would not mention it as a weakness. Not guilty of that crime against my people.
> 
> I'm also not afraid of women. I am, to a degree, afraid of the power of the Bolshevik which controls the western female mind as I and my people are prime targets of their agenda.


1. I am not awfully afraid of dying, there is some fear there. I figure that it should be heroic somehow, like saving a life or something.
2. You did kind of lose me about Bolshevism and women though.


----------

